# Greetings from Queens, NY



## Tyrone Turner (Nov 11, 2007)

My name is Tyrone Turner. I'm a black belt in an eclectic martial art called Zujitsu. I'm here to meet folks that I can train with in the NYC area. I'm particularly interested in Judo, Kali, and Silat.

Great to be here.

Regards,


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello Tyrone and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome and looking forward to you posting.


----------



## Jai (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## stickarts (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Tyrone!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT  Tyrone  :wavey:


----------



## Omar B (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey man!  I'm from Queens too!  Welcome.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, happy posting.


----------



## LocknBlock (Nov 11, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk !*


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Tyrone.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Tyrone.  Welcome to MT.  Could you enlighten us a little on Zujitsu?


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 12, 2007)

Greetings Mr. Turner and welcome to MT!


----------



## Tyrone Turner (Nov 13, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Hi Tyrone. Welcome to MT. Could you enlighten us a little on Zujitsu?


 
Sure.  Zujitsu is an eclectic martial art developed in the lmid 80s by Chaka Zulu.  Master Chaka Zulu was a quite champion "knock out karate" tournament fighter and a very popular self-defense demonstrator during the 70s. 

To learn more about Chaka Zulu, the founder of Zujitsu, go to http://www.zujitsu.com/zuluBio.html.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2007)

Greetings from Ohio...Welcome to MT...


----------

